
Classicide - kuprel
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Classicide
======
kuprel
In 1947, during the Chinese Civil War, three years before the People's
Republic of China, Mao Zedong won the hearts of the Communist Party and the
peasant class by introducing a new land reform. This land reform encouraged
the mass murder of landlords and well-off peasants in order to redistribute
the land to the peasant class and other landless workers. The idea of killing
landlords was first outlined by Kang Sheng, expert in terror tactics, in 1947.
The reform was an open door for violence when Mao insisted that the peasants
themselves should do the killing. Landlords were tortured. They were
dismembered, buried alive, strangled, shot, etc. There is no way to know
exactly how many people were killed but the numbers range anywhere from one
million to 28 million.

